# Dios les / los bendiga



## telemaco25

COmo es correcto decir" Dios les bendiga" o DIos los bendiga" ?? ayudenme con esto por favor


----------



## Pardillo Complex

Dios LES bendiga.


----------



## Escalador

Dios les bendiga me parece que entra en el llamado leísmo de cortesía.
Para mí es más correcto decir:
Dios los bendiga (a ustedes)
Porque considero que ese *a ustedes* omitido es complemento directo del verbo bendecir.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Coincido con Escalador

Saludos


----------



## Fer BA

Depende:

Dios _*los*_ bendiga. (a Uds. a vosotros)

Dios *les* bendiga vuestras casas y vuestras cosas (como cuando dices _Que dios *te* guarde la vista_).


----------



## Calambur

El diccionario de doña María dice esto:


> *4 *Conceder Dios bienes o prosperidad a alguien; puede llevar un complemento con «con»: ‘Dios le bendijo con numerosa prole’. Þ Beneficiar.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Dios *los* bendiga (a ustedes). _Los_ es Od de _bendiga_.
*Dios les bendiga* es un _*leísmo*_ que usa una forma de OI para OD. Además es un _leísmo abusivo_ incluso para la Academia porque está en _plural_ que ya no es uso bendecido por la Academia:
Dice el DPHD:


> Debido a su extensión entre hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, *se admite* el uso de _le_ en lugar de _lo_ en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino.
> 
> Sin embargo, el uso de _les_ por _los_ cuando el referente es plural, aunque no carece de ejemplos literarios, no está tan extendido como cuando el referente es singular, por lo que *se desaconseja* en el habla culta


Fíjate bien en los verbos en negrita: la Academia _reconoce_, aunque no es gramaticalmente correcto, el leísmo masculino singular, pero _desaconseja_ el plural.
Sigo diciendo que la Academia debía de condenar sin tapujos estos usos agramaticales para la inmensa mayoría de los hablantes: solecismos en estado puro. Y muy peligrosos para la estabilidad del sistema de la lengua española, dada la frecuencia de uso de estos clíticos.


----------



## Calambur

Me fijo, pero... el diccionario de doña María dice esto:





> *le *(del lat. «illi», dativo de «ille»; pl. «les»; pronunc. átono) pron. pers. Dativo de «él, ella, ellos, ellas»: ‘No les he dicho la verdad’. ¤ Se usa generalmente en vez de «lo[s]» como acusativo del pronombre «él, ellos», cuando se refiere a personas: ‘No les he visto pasar’.


Sospecho que hay algo que no estoy entendiendo. ¿Qué es?
En fin, de todos modos, no soy leísta.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo que te pasa Calambur es lo mismo que a mí: que al no haber mamado el leísmo todo nos resulta extraño y la norma confusa. 
Pues no tardará en extenderse el laísmo, de hecho entre gente joven se oye bastante por ese triángulo Valladolid-Madrid-Santander que es el foco de irradiación y ruína.
Y la Academia, doña María y demás leístas parece que bailan un minué normativo con este solecismo que desmorona una estructura segura y fundamental.


----------



## Calambur

Gracias, Xiao, por la respuesta. 
No tengo a mano mis diccionarios en papel, así que no puedo fijarme cómo está el artículo en la versión vieja del Moliner... ¿vos no te fijarías por mí? 
(Tal vez lo sacaron de la galera Gredos y la nuera de doña María...).


----------



## Alma Shofner

Para mí es correcto de las dos formas. La diferencia está en que "Dios los bendiga" ustedes o ellos/ellas son el complemento directo del verbo o el OD (en inglés DOP) Responde a la pregunta: ¿Quién recibe las bendiciones? = ustedes/ellos/ellas. En "Dios les bendiga" todavía se le puede agregar ...a ustedes/a ellos/ a ellas. Les es el complement indirecto  e el OI (en inglés IOP). Responde a la pregunta: ¿A quién?

En Sonora, *se usa más los/las (el OD)*. "Que Dios los/las cuide/proteja/traiga con bien ..."

Cuando las personas usan el OI se entiende como más respetuoso. Yo he escuchado dirigirse de esta forma a los padres (de iglesia). 

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

No es de la nuera. Es de doña María que era leísta.
Pero no te pierdas la opinión del hijo de doña María.


----------



## Calambur

XiaoRoel said:


> Pero no te pierdas la opinión del hijo de doña María.


Ja, ja, gracias. Conocía toda esa historia... (por eso pensé en la nuera).


----------



## ampurdan

"Dios los bendiga a ustedes" es la forma común en las zonas donde el leísmo no es común.

"Dios les bendiga a ustedes" es la forma común en las zonas donde el leísmo es habitual. Se trata de "leísmo de cortesía", porque se refiere a la forma "ustedes" y, por lo tanto, está admitido por la Academia y, de hecho, es la forma habitual en el castellano formal en España.


----------



## telemaco25

Gracias a todos, les estoy muy agradecido por sus criterios, por su ayuda, me ha servido de mucho pues no me gusta quedarme con esas dudas. Ademas fue divertido leer sus diferentes opiniones, ya que ha sido mi primera vez aqui. 
Con aprecios para todos Telemaco25


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Doña María se limita a reflejar el uso en España. Y como casi toda España lo dice así...


----------



## Fer BA

Alma Shofner said:


> Para mí es correcto de las dos formas. La diferencia está en que "Dios los bendiga" ustedes o ellos/ellas son el complemento directo del verbo o el OD (en inglés DOP) Responde a la pregunta: ¿Quién recibe las bendiciones? = ustedes/ellos/ellas. En "Dios les bendiga" todavía se le puede agregar ...a ustedes/a ellos/ a ellas. Les es el complement indirecto e el OI (en inglés IOP). Responde a la pregunta: ¿A quién?
> 
> En Sonora, *se usa más los/las (el OD)*. "Que Dios los/las cuide/proteja/traiga con bien ..."
> 
> Cuando las personas usan el OI se entiende como más respetuoso. Yo he escuchado dirigirse de esta forma a los padres (de iglesia).
> 
> Saludos


 
Alma:

Me parece, aunque no estoy seguro, que estás mezclando las cosas con el tema de las preguntas. _¿Quién recibe las bendiciones?_ y _¿a quién? _Yo diría que las preguntas son:

_¿Quién recibe las bendiciones?_ 
_¿Qué cosa de ellos -o Ustedes- es bendecida? _

En este último caso, a la frase le falta el OI - vuestras casas, por ejemplo-.
Claramente puede haber un leísmo de cortesía (DPD 4.g), pero como señala Xiao el uso en plural no es aconsejable.


----------



## ampurdan

Fer BA said:


> Claramente puede haber un leísmo de cortesía (DPD 4.g), pero como señala Xiao el uso en plural no es aconsejable.



No estoy de acuerdo con esa última afirmación. El DPD no proscribe el uso en plural del leísmo de cortesía. Es más, es lo más habitual en España, y me refiero al habla formal.

Seguramente en los países del Cono Sur es totalmente desaconsejable el leísmo de cortesía, como cualquier otro tipo de leísmo.


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica, lo más común es "que Dios (me) lo bendiga", "que Dios (me) los bendiga", con dativo de interés muchas veces.

El pronombre de OI se usaría en una expresión como "que Dios les bendiga a sus hijos".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Namarne, el DPD no es normativo, refleja los usos y acepta lo que es de uso común. La Academia, en sus gramáticas (vieja y nueva), sí que reprueba el leísmo en plural, sin hacer ninguna excepción para el "leísmo de cortesía", que no es más que leísmo a secas, puesto que el leísmo se originó así, como supuesto rasgo de cortesía.


----------



## ampurdan

El DPD tiene clara vocación normativa, MarieSuzanne, puesto que recomienda, admite y desaconseja usos.

Por otra parte, el mismo diccionario así lo proclama: "El _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ es un diccionario _normativo_  en la medida en que sus juicios y recomendaciones están basados en la _norma_  que regula hoy el uso correcto de la lengua española".

En cambio, la _Nueva gramática_ no tiene esa vocación normativa, sino descriptiva (ahora mismo no la tengo a mano, pero eso es lo que la misma proclama también). Ya lo miraré, pero seguro que no condena el leísmo, mucho menos el leísmo de cortesía en el plural.

Me sorprende la afirmación de que el leísmo se originó como supuesto rasgo de cortesía, puesto que es anterior a la introducción de "vuestra merced" como forma cortés. Siempre entendí que se originó como una desviación respecto el sistema latín de casos, para aproximarse a la distinción de género, como el laísmo y el loísmo.

A diferencia de esos otros dos fenómenos, el leísmo de persona masculina singular se ha instalado en la norma culta y, en la versión del leísmo de cortesía (que también admite el plural), está totalmente extendida en el trato formal en España.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

En su "Esbozo...", la Academia dice:

"La Academia Española, teniendo en cuenta el origen etimológico de estas formas y la práctica más autorizada entre los escritores modernos, recomienda para el uso culto y literario la siguiente norma general: _lo_, para el acusativo masculino; _la_, acusativo femenino; _le_, dativo de ambos géneros, y además como acusativo masculino de persona, pero no de cosa; *en plural, los para el acusativo masculino; las, para el acusativo femenino; les para el dativo de ambos géneros." *


----------



## ampurdan

Cierto, esta es la premisa. Pero como el DPD, documento posterior al _Esbozo_, explica "el panorama, sin embargo, dista mucho de ser sencillo", para bien o para mal, nuestra lengua es más complicada que eso y hay toda una serie de matizaciones a esa norma básica, una de las cuales es el leísmo de cortesía, que también admite el plural.

Aparte de lo que diga la Academia, la realidad del uso culto en España es que el leísmo de cortesía está implantado en este país y es aceptable en la norma culta.


----------



## Fer BA

Amp:

Entiendo lo que decís, y es posible que tengás razón, sin embargo, mi interpretación del DPD en este punto es que en _leísmo 4.g_ señala al (aparente) leísmo de cortesía -al que deberíamos dejar de llamarlo leísmo de una buena vez ya que no lo es y usar el _trato de cortesía_- solamente en ejemplos en singular (aunque sí señala con el uso de paréntesis que es posible el de plural). A mí entender el tema es que _leísmo 2. _va _por encima_ del resto.

En el _trato de cortesía _entiendo que vaya en plural (desaconsejable y todo), no tengo ejemplos que no sean literarios de otras partes (aquí no hay leísmo de cortesía y casi ni hay trato de cortesía, el Ud. se está dejando de lado en muchísimos ámbitos). 

En el ejemplo de Telémaco o bien refiere a un ellos o bien a un Ustedes. Si fuese el primero, es un leísmo puro y duro, si fuese el segundo sería un trato de cortesía en plural.

Digo esta pavada de cambiar el _leísmo de cortesía_ por _trato de cortesía_ para no darle una validez al leísmo por el lado del aparente leísmo que es el _trato de cortesía_ y porque, si me permiten la digresión, en estas cosas siempre recuerdo como funciona la mente de los chicos: escena de _Dinastía, _la hija de Joan Collins está a punto de tener sexo con el reciente marido de su madre. Viendo esto, la hija de una amiga se da vuelta y pregunta: _Mamá...entonces....con el papá....¿¡¿¡ se puede !?!?_


----------



## ManPaisa

_Dios les bendiga (a ustedes / a vosotros)_ lo dirían:


 Los leístas
 Los que usan el leísmo de cortesía en América (principalmente los sacerdotes y los que gustan de usar palabras domingueras)
 
_Dios les bendiga (a ellos)_ lo dirían:


 Los leístas.
 
En todo caso, siempre se trata de _les_ usado como pronombre de CD, no de CI.


----------



## Fer BA

ManPaisa said:


> _Dios les bendiga (a ustedes / a vosotros)_ lo dirían:
> 
> 
> Los leístas
> Los que usan el leísmo de cortesía en América (principalmente los sacerdotes y los que gustan de usar palabras domingueras)
> _Dios les bendiga (a ellos)_ lo dirían:
> 
> 
> Los leístas.
> En todo caso, siempre se trata de _les_ usado como pronombre de CD, no de CI.


 
Man Paisa:

Nos cruzamos los mensajes. Si fuese a vosotros, los leístas -españoles- ¿no dicen _Dios os bendiga?_


----------



## swift

No sé de prédicas ni de homilías porque no soy católico, pero mi abuela usaba la expresión "Dios me lo bendiga y me le llene la barriga", que demuestra el uso de un dativo de interés. Por lo menos en mi entorno, siempre he escuchado "lo, los".

Me parece, eso sí, que cierto sacerdote que tenía un programa de televisión hace algunos años cerraba su mensaje diciendo _Dios les bendiga_, quizá para evitar que el pronombre de OD 'los' fuera interpretado como exclusivamente masculino.


----------



## ManPaisa

Fer BA said:


> Man Paisa:
> Nos cruzamos los mensajes. Si fuese a vosotros, los leístas -españoles- ¿no dicen _Dios os bendiga?_



Creo que tenés razón en cuanto a _vosotros_.  A ver qué dicen los  españoles.


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> Creo que tenés razón en cuanto a _vosotros_. A ver qué dicen los españoles.


 

No es que seamos muchos los españoles, pero los hay para todos los gustos.

Yo digo:
Dios te bendiga.
Dios la bendiga, señora.
Dios lo bendiga, amigo.
Dios nos bendiga, hermanos.
Dios os bendiga, amigos.
Dios los bendiga a todos ustedes, a ellos también.
Dios las bendiga, a las niñas.

¿Se me ha olvidado alguien?


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, sería "Dios os bendiga a vosotros" para los que bendigan por aquí.

En mi opinión, el leísmo de cortesía es leísmo puro y duro, no leísmo aparente, por cuanto se usan "le" y "les"  en función de complemento directo. A mi entender, el leísmo aparente es cuando en realidad el complemento es indirecto ("*le* hizo tomar café a María" -> *"María fue hecha tomar café"; "*le* oí cantar una canción" -> *"él fue oído por mí cantar una canción", "*se* la oí cantar").

La lectura del punto 4.g de la voz "leísmo" en el DPD no da lugar a dudas sobre la admisión del leísmo de cortesía en el plural. Y en efecto, así se usa en España; "En espera de sus noticias, *les* saluda muy atentamente" y variaciones sobre esta fórmula son muy habituales.

Hay leísmo admitido y leísmo desaconsejado en el estándar. Todo es leísmo según la definición de que leísmo es el uso de "le" y "les" en función de complemento directo. Luego está el leísmo aparente, que solo lo parece, no lo es en realidad.

Está claro que de lo que yo hablo es del estándar de España y que no es aplicable por igual a todos los países. Entiendo perfectamente que en la Argentina, en Perú, en Venezuela o en México pueda ser distinto y respeto los distintos usos, faltaría más. No todos tenemos que hablar y escribir exactamente igual.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

ampurdan said:


> El DPD tiene clara vocación normativa, MarieSuzanne, puesto que recomienda, admite y desaconseja usos.
> 
> Por otra parte, el mismo diccionario así lo proclama: "El _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ es un diccionario _normativo_  en la medida en que sus juicios y recomendaciones están basados en la _norma_  que regula hoy el uso correcto de la lengua española".


Sí, eso proclama, pero en la práctica suele basar la aceptación o rechazo simplemente en el uso, no en criterios gramaticales, hasta el punto de que en algunos casos acepta aberraciones sintácticas por el solo hecho de la extensión de su uso. Yo no llamo a eso normativo.



			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> En cambio, la _Nueva gramática_ no tiene esa vocación normativa, sino descriptiva (ahora mismo no la tengo a mano, pero eso es lo que la misma proclama también). Ya lo miraré, pero seguro que no condena el leísmo, mucho menos el leísmo de cortesía en el plural.


La _Nueva gramática _sigue diciendo lo mismo que el _Esbozo_, pese a ser posterior al DPD: "El uso del leísmo del tipo _A _[o sea, el leísmo de persona masculina, dentro del cual incluye el llamado leísmo de cortesía] es hoy frecuente en la lengua oral y también se documenta, con frecuencia menor, en la escrita [se está refiriendo, claro está, a España], *aunque no se recomienda*"  [las aclaraciones entre corchetes y la negrita son mías]. Puesto que incluye el leísmo de cortesía dentro del leísmo de persona y que no hace ninguna aclaración especial para el uso del plural en éste, se entiende que tampoco lo recomienda.



			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> Me sorprende la afirmación de que el leísmo se originó como supuesto rasgo de cortesía, puesto que es anterior a la introducción de "vuestra merced" como forma cortés. Siempre entendí que se originó como una desviación respecto el sistema latín de casos, para aproximarse a la distinción de género, como el laísmo y el loísmo.


No se originó para distinguir géneros (que se distinguen perfectamente bien con el uso de "lo" y "la") sino para distinguir a las personas (sólo a los hombres, con criterio bien machista) de las cosas, es decir, como un rasgo de deferencia hacia los varones.


----------



## Fer BA

Amp:

Yo sospecharía que no, que no es un caso de leísmo puro y duro, pero, para mí el leísmo es algo que sólo aparace en los libros, en el Telediario (cuando lo veo) y en los periódicos....mi registro es pobre y parcial, y con tanta escasez, difícil es proponer cosas.

Sin embargo, mi idea del leísmo es que es *un esquema completo*, no que sólo aplica en un caso como el del _les de cortesía. _Un leísta madrileño siempre diría _les bendiga, _un mexicano o un colombiano, por poner el caso, sólo lo usaría en el Usted(es) de cortesía (jamás se lo diría a sus niños o amigos). Yo entiendo que el leísmo es parte de un esquema de transformación del sistema de casos en otra cosa, y que incluye definitivamente al laísmo y al laoísmo -como señaló Man Paisa y demostró Telémaco _con las echa un vistazo (a las fotos)-. _En el caso americano no lo veo como un *intento de transformación del sistema pronominal* sino sólo, como señala el DPD, como _el deseo de evitar la ambigüedad de sentido que acarrearía el uso de los pronombres de acusativo lo(s), la(s), ya que estos podrían referirse tanto a un interlocutor presente como a una tercera persona no partícipe en la conversación_

Es por este lado por donde digo que el _les de cortesía _*no es *leísmo puro y duro ya que el leísmo puro y duro implica, de nuevo, a mi entender, el *uso sistemático* del reemplazo de los pronombres y conlleva necesariamente al loísmo y al laísmo.

En BA el uso del _le_ de cortesía está practicamente perdido (al ya no usarse casi el Usted, se mantiene siempre la diferencia entre el _Dios_ _lo bendiga_ y el _Dios_ _te bendiga_ -para los que bendicen por aquí, claro está- y no hay confusión entre 2da y 3ra persona). Sí hay ambiguedad en el plural donde usamos permamentemente el Ustedes, pero yo no recuerdo que la ambiguedad se resuelva con un _les_ sino con otros mecanismos de desambiguación. 

En los pocos casos que quedan del uso del Usted como el formulismo de saludo tampoco recuerdo haber visto un _Le saluda atentamente_ sino un _Lo saluda atentamente _y *quisiera saber si este tipo de cosas mismo se da en Mexico, Colombia y el resto de los países que no son del Cono Sur. *

Resumiendo, mi percepción es que el uso del _le(s)_ para _Usted(es)_ no constituye un verdadero _leísmo _y que este, como tal, se ha desarrollado más allá del uso en *un* caso especial, para usarse en todos los casos y como esquema de transformación del uso de los pronombres en general.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Bendecir es un verbo transitivo, entonces va con OD.

Que Dios (me) lo/los bendiga.

*Editado, quise decir OD*


----------



## ManPaisa

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Bendecir es un verbo transitivo, entonces va con* OI* *OD.*





Fer BA said:


> En los pocos casos que quedan del uso del Usted como el formulismo de  saludo tampoco recuerdo haber visto un _Le saluda atentamente_ sino  un _Lo saluda atentamente _y *quisiera saber si este tipo de  cosas mismo se da en Mexico, Colombia y el resto de los países que no  son del Cono Sur. *


En Colombia sí se da (aunque no siempre). Lo usan las mismas personas  que dicen _cabello _por _pelo _y _cutis _por _piel_.


----------



## ampurdan

MarieSuzanne said:


> Sí, eso proclama, pero en la práctica suele basar la aceptación o rechazo simplemente en el uso,



En la práctica y en teoría. Si una forma no es usada, por más que fuera usada en el pasado o tenga cierta fuerza etimológica, no tiene sentido quererla mantener (aunque supongo que se pueden encontrar ejemplos en que la RAE incurre en ese tipo de recomendación). Ese es también un criterio normativo.



> La _Nueva gramática _sigue diciendo lo mismo que el _Esbozo_, pese a ser posterior al DPD: "El uso del leísmo del tipo _A _[o sea, el leísmo de persona masculina, dentro del cual incluye el llamado leísmo de cortesía] es hoy frecuente en la lengua oral y también se documenta, con frecuencia menor, en la escrita [se está refiriendo, claro está, a España], *aunque no se recomienda*"  [las aclaraciones entre corchetes y la negrita son mías]. Puesto que incluye el leísmo de cortesía dentro del leísmo de persona y que no hace ninguna aclaración especial para el uso del plural en éste, se entiende que tampoco lo recomienda.



Me sorprende. Eso implicaría un cambio de criterio. Es posible, pero me sorprende.



MarieSuzanne said:


> No se originó para distinguir géneros (que se distinguen perfectamente bien con el uso de "lo" y "la") sino para distinguir a las personas (sólo a los hombres, con criterio bien machista) de las cosas, es decir, como un rasgo de deferencia hacia los varones.



No dije sexos, dije géneros. Distinguir el género _masculino_ para reservarlo para personas masculinas, del género _neutro_, para reservarlo para cosas. ¿Machista? Es posible, no lo sé. Ahí ya no entro. En cualquier caso, no era una cuestión de cortesía.



Fer BA said:


> Sin embargo, mi idea del leísmo es que es *un esquema completo*, no que sólo aplica en un caso como el del _les de cortesía. _(...) Yo entiendo que el leísmo es parte de un esquema de transformación del sistema de casos en otra cosa, y que incluye definitivamente al laísmo y al laoísmo -como señaló Man Paisa y demostró Telémaco _con las echa un vistazo (a las fotos)-._



No, en España no necesariamente el "leísmo" acarrea el "loísmo" y el "laísmo", aunque estoy de acuerdo que obedecen a la misma lógica. Sin embargo, la realidad es que el leísmo de persona masculina está extendido en la norma culta (incluso me atrevería a decir el de uso plural, aunque la Academia no lo reconozca), mientras que el leísmo de cosa y el laísmo, si bien existen en el habla de algunas zonas, no se admite en la escritura estándar.

En el castellano de importación de Cataluña, por ejemplo, se da el "leísmo" admitido, el leísmo no admitido en plural también (no sé si el leísmo para persona femenina) y el leísmo de cortesía, pero todo ello coexiste con el uso de "lo" y "los" como en América. Nunca el leísmo de cosa o el laísmo. Tampoco el loísmo. La lengua autóctona no conoce ese fenómeno, sino que sus pronombres respetan el origen etimológico.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Subscribo en general las tesis de FerBA. 
Sólo apuntillar un principio de la lingüística:_ el sistema de la lengua es por definición un sistema inestable en el habla de todos los días que sólo la norma mantiene con cierta estabilidad_. 
Cuando se cambia una parte del sistema, éste se reeestructura: por eso el leísmo trae esas secuelas del laísmo y en su última reestructuración en busca de la estabilidad el loísmo. 
Hasta ahora la norma da carta de naturaleza al primer momento del colapso o ruina del sistema el le masculino singular de persona, lo cual ha dado lugar a su extensión en España por los medios de comunicación de masas y a la aparición del laísmo muy lejos de sus fronteras naturales.
Por eso podemos hablar de irresponsabilidad de los normativistas académicos que no tuvieron en cuenta las consecueciaas de admitir un mínimo cambio. Su desconocimiento (real o intencionado) de la naturaleza del funcionamiento del sistema lingüístico, ha provocado la mayor erosión en el sistema del español desde su fijación definitiva en los siglos XVII y XVIII.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ampurdan, si el uso va en contra de las más elementales reglas sintácticas no puede considerarse "normativo" lo que digan.


----------



## ampurdan

MarieSuzanne said:


> Ampurdan, si el uso va en contra de las más elementales reglas sintácticas no puede considerarse "normativo" lo que digan.



Las reglas sintácticas evolucionan con el uso, no son una excepción al conjunto del sistema lingüístico.

Por otra parte, por el hecho que se diga "le vi (a Juan)", en vez de "lo vi (a Juan)", ese "le" no deja de cumplir función de complemento directo, aunque revista la forma etimológica de un dativo.

¿Inestable el sistema? Sí, desde luego. Sería más fácil hacerlo al modo del Cono Sur, pero la lengua de aquí tiene estas complicaciones.

Pero no es ni mucho menos cosa reciente. Si consultáis el DRAE de 1803, por ejemplo, "le" era definido como "dativo *o acusativo* del pronombre personal _el _y dativo del pronombre femenino personal _ella_". En los anteriores diccionarios del siglo XVIII la definición todavía era más leísta, puesto que se define "le" como "caso obliquo del pronombre de persona que corresponde á la tercera persona del género masculino y se usa antepuesto y pospuesto a los verbos. Suélese usar algunas veces con elegancia con pronombres del género femenino, especialmente quando están en dativo; como a la enfermedad le sobrevino sudor, denle un bizcocho a la cotorra. En el plural corresponde los y les, con esta diferencia, que los nunca puede juntarse con femenino; pero sí el les, en la misma forma que en el singular; como: á Maria y Antonia LES pareció bien la comedia".

La doctrina no se revirtió hasta 1854 y tras varios vaivenes, vino a dar en la postura actual. Yo creo que no tendría mucho sentido que ahora de golpe y porrazo la Academia proscribiese el leísmo de persona masculina y el leísmo de cortesía y los demás fenónemos matizados en el DPD, cuando ya se ha implantado en la norma culta. Sería tarea quijotesca.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

ampurdan said:


> Las reglas sintácticas evolucionan con el uso, no son una excepción al conjunto del sistema lingüístico.


 
Cuando hablaba de las reglas sintácticas no me refería al leísmo sino a otros casos. Por ejemplo, cuando el DPD acepta que se diga "uno de los que + verbo en singular", aceptando la barbaridad sintáctica de que el verbo de una subordinada, en lugar de concordar con su sujeto (los que) concuerde con un elemento de la oración principal (uno).


----------



## Fer BA

ampurdan said:


> Las reglas sintácticas evolucionan con el uso, no son una excepción al conjunto del sistema lingüístico.
> 
> Por otra parte, por el hecho que se diga "le vi (a Juan)", en vez de "lo vi (a Juan)", ese "le" no deja de cumplir función de complemento directo, aunque revista la forma etimológica de un dativo.


Amp:

Con ánimos de construir y entendernos, mi percepción del leismo/loísmo/laísmo es la de un esquema que implica a todos los términos. Si se tratase solamente del uso del _le_ por el _lo_, indicando OD, no habría tanto barullo como hay. Yo entiendo que es un esquema de transformación del uso pronominal privilegiando la información de género por sobre la de caso. Mi preocupación -mi única verdadera preocupación- es que en unos siglos más, nuestra lengua se haya transformado en dos (o en tres, porque es más que probable que las _zonas de frontera _pierdan el esquema de transitividad/intransitividad verbal por el uso confuso de los pronombres). Me parece la pérdida de una riqueza y una posibilidad única -una lengua en la nos podemos entender-. No se trata, ni se trató nunca para mí de un _mi uso_ contra _tu uso_, ni cosa parecida. Se trata de mantener _nuestro_ uso. 



ampurdan said:


> ¿Inestable el sistema? Sí, desde luego. Sería más fácil hacerlo al modo del Cono Sur, pero la lengua de aquí tiene estas complicaciones.


 
Aquí tenemos las nuestras propias, te la regalo esa de no tener forma verbal propia para la 2da del plural y hacer malabarismos semánticos para evitar las ambiguedades entre el _¿salieron?_ (ustedes) y el _¿salieron?_ (ellos). Por otro lado, también hay una tendencia a usar el pronombre para establecer una distinción de género (como habrás visto en varios hilos).

_Le dije mi secreto a mi padre -> Se lo dije_
_Le dije mi secreto a mis padres -> Se lo*s* dije _

Este es un fenómeno -en el fondo- similar al del leísmo -utilizar un pronombre que marca el caso para _otra cosa-. _



ampurdan said:


> Pero no es ni mucho menos cosa reciente.


 
Para nada, pero lo que sí es reciente es la velocidad y alcance de difusión de estos fenómenos. En el poco tiempo que llevo en estos foros, he frecuentado bastante el de Inglés/Español y son constantes los pedidos -y quejas- por parte de muchos que estudian respecto a aprender *una* _norma_ -no dos- (y eso que todavía no aparecieron los hablantes de _spanglish _para dar sugerencias y normas , ya veremos hilos que pregunten: _Que no tu puedes?/que no tu puedas?. Cual una?)_ 

Creo que cualquiera que esté aprendiendo una lengua merece un poco de claridad y no encontrarse en medio de a veces, una disputa abierta, sobre normas correctas, incorrectas, usos aceptables, aconsejables, admitidos y demás cuestiones. Sin que tengamos mucho registro del asunto, lo mismo que pasa en ese foro, debe estar pasando en muchos otros lados y sin ir más lejos, este mismo hilo surje de una duda y una pregunta sobre la corrección del uso del _les/los._



ampurdan said:


> Yo creo que no tendría mucho sentido que ahora de golpe y porrazo la Academia proscribiese el leísmo de persona masculina y el leísmo de cortesía y los demás fenónemos matizados en el DPD, cuando ya se ha implantado en la norma culta. Sería tarea quijotesca.


 
No, completamente de acuerdo con eso, pero también entiendo que el leísmo de cortesía es un fenómeno bastante cristalizado y detenido casi en el límite del formulismo, y que el leísmo, en el entendimiento que no es un fenomeno que se limita al cambio del _lo_ por el _le_ en una situación dada, sino que es un esquema que está transformado la estructura pronominal y que _exige _una transformación completa incluyendo al laísmo y al loísmo -y hasta tal vez la marca de número-. 

Ni la RAE ni nadie tiene ni derecho ni poder suficiente para cambiar el uso linguístico de una sociedad. De hecho creo que hay pocos ejemplos en la historia tan luminosos de _resistencia linguística _como en España -y no hablo solo del SXX- y es clarísimo que si una niña de 8 años aprende a decir _dalas la pelota (a las otras niñas) _pues esa será su norma. El problema es que o bien ella se termina convirtiendo en una hablante competente en ambas normas, o nos convertimos el resto o empezaremos, con el tiempo, a dejar de entendernos .

(Por ahí estamos desperdiciando el tiempo, después de todo muchos dicen que el real futuro de nuestra lengua será el _spanglish_ de los portoriqueños neoyorquinos.)


----------



## wally_wanalejo

Díos los bendiga (uds) 

Díos bendiga todos ustedes 
¿Qué bendiga Díos? ¡Ustedes!

CD=Los

Entonces=Díos LOS bendiga es la manera correcta el resto es leísmo

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

Fer BA said:


> Con ánimos de construir y entendernos, mi percepción del leismo/loísmo/laísmo es la de un esquema que implica a todos los términos.



En teoría, sí, en la realidad, en la mayor parte de regiones españolas, yo diría que no.



Fer BA said:


> Mi preocupación -mi única verdadera preocupación- es que en unos siglos más, nuestra lengua se haya transformado en dos (o en tres, porque es más que probable que las _zonas de frontera _pierdan el esquema de transitividad/intransitividad verbal por el uso confuso de los pronombres).



Que eso no pase, en mi opinión, depende en mayor del grado de la relación entre la gente de tu país y la del mío que de la acción académica y escolar. ¿O es que acaso hizo cambiar la manera de hablar de los argentinos de otras épocas el que les enseñaran la conjugación con _vosotros_ en la escuela o les pretendiesen "imponer" el _tú_?



> Me parece la pérdida de una riqueza y una posibilidad única -una lengua en la nos podemos entender-. No se trata, ni se trató nunca para mí de un _mi uso_ contra _tu uso_, ni cosa parecida. Se trata de mantener _nuestro_ uso.



Loable objetivo, pero la realidad es que _ya_ tenemos usos distintos.



> Para nada, pero lo que sí es reciente es la velocidad y alcance de difusión de estos fenómenos.



Por lo visto, en el centro y norte de España era mucho "peor" en el siglo XVIII. 



> En el poco tiempo que llevo en estos foros, he frecuentado bastante el de Inglés/Español y son constantes los pedidos -y quejas- por parte de muchos que estudian respecto a aprender *una* _norma_ -no dos-



Cada país tiene su estándar de lengua y si bien los estándares de lengua escrita son muy homogéneos, hay divergencias que no se pueden obviar y de las que los estudiantes deben ser conscientes. Ellos deben aprender en primer lugar el estándar de su zona de interés. 



> Creo que cualquiera que esté aprendiendo una lengua merece un poco de claridad y no encontrarse en medio de a veces, una disputa abierta, sobre normas correctas, incorrectas, usos aceptables, aconsejables, admitidos y demás cuestiones.



Todas las lenguas "transnacionales" tienen este tipo de "problemas". La variación es lo normal. Lo importante es que se discuta de manera relajada y con un alto grado de respeto por las distintas variedades. En mi opinión, intentar deslegitimar los usos establecidos en otro país con calificativos negativos, técnicos y no tan técnicos, no ayuda a que las discusiones se sigan con calma y tranquilidad.

Creo que no es conveniente ofrecer al que está aprendiendo una norma única, si realmente no existe tal unicidad en el uso estándar.

Por supuesto que se le puede aconsejar sobre cuál puede ser el uso más adecuado, de acuerdo al uso que proyecta hacer del idioma.

Por lo demás, el "leísmo", como viene explicado en la correspondiente entrada en el DPD, es un fenómeno muy complejo y determinados aspectos del mismo (leísmos aparentes y el leísmo con el impersonal "se") están muy extendidos, por lo que creo que es conveniente huir de explicaciones simplistas. El estudiante debe ser consciente de que la realidad es compleja.



> No, completamente de acuerdo con eso, pero también entiendo que el leísmo de cortesía es un fenómeno bastante cristalizado y detenido casi en el límite del formulismo,



No aquí. Pervive perfectamente en la medida en que pervive el uso de "usted" y "ustedes", que es cierto que va retrocediendo.



> Ni la RAE ni nadie tiene ni derecho ni poder suficiente para cambiar el uso linguístico de una sociedad.



Exacto. Parece que últimamente son un poco más conscientes de ello.



> El problema es que o bien ella se termina convirtiendo en una hablante competente en ambas normas, o nos convertimos el resto o empezaremos, con el tiempo, a dejar de entendernos.



De momento, el laísmo ha pervivido muchos siglos sin entrar en el estándar de España, pero quien sabe...


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Fer BA said:


> Amp:
> 
> Con ánimos de construir y entendernos, mi percepción del leismo/loísmo/laísmo es la de un esquema que implica a todos los términos. Si se tratase solamente del uso del _le_ por el _lo_, indicando OD, no habría tanto barullo como hay. Yo entiendo que es un esquema de transformación del uso pronominal privilegiando la información de género por sobre la de caso. Mi preocupación -mi única verdadera preocupación- es que en unos siglos más, nuestra lengua se haya transformado en dos (o en tres, porque es más que probable que las _zonas de frontera _pierdan el esquema de transitividad/intransitividad verbal por el uso confuso de los pronombres). Me parece la pérdida de una riqueza y una posibilidad única -una lengua en la nos podemos entender-. No se trata, ni se trató nunca para mí de un _mi uso_ contra _tu uso_, ni cosa parecida. Se trata de mantener _nuestro_ uso.
> 
> 
> )


 
¿Cuál es a _grosso modo _la situación en España?
 El leísmo personal, tanto en singular como en plural aunque éste último no lo acepte la Academia, está en extensión.
Los periódicos, muchas traducciones de ensayos, de obras literarias en los últimos años son leístas. Lo es la televisión, el doblaje del cine etc.
Hace treinta años me temo que no era así. El leísmo se evitaba en el lenguaje formal o en la televisión o la prensa.
Ha penetrado claramente en el uso culto.
Eso lleva a que gente de zonas no habla castellana no leísta, como Canarias o Andalucía, llegue a pensar y de hecho así sucede, que el leísmo es más prestigioso.
Ya se oye esporádicamente en Andalucía, así como en otras zonas donde el castellano convive con otra lengua como Cataluña .

Lo lógico es que los leístas naturales, no los que son por imitación, sean laístas y así ocurre en Cantabria, Castilla la Vieja o Madrid, pero el laísmo no está aceptado por el habla culta y los naturales de esas zonas lo evitan en el habla esmerada.
En televisión he observado un curioso fenómeno que yo llamaría ultracorrección. Para evitar el laísmo, recurren al pronombre "le" y he oído muchas veces a presentadores decir cosas como
"A tu madre le viste deprimida" o " A su hija le quiere mucho".

 A los leístas y laístas con escasa formación o con no tan escasa les es muy difícil la distinción OD, OI, acusativo, dativo.
Yo he intentado explicarles por qué se debe decir "A Juan lo veo bien" y no es fácil para ellos.
A todo ello se unen los leísmos de cortesía o los verbos como ayudar que complican todavía más la cosa.

A mí me parece que en España, el leísmo va por el camino del triunfo y en el futuro, hablar sin leísmo será algo así como una rareza, una antigualla.
Me temo que a un madrileño de hoy decir algo como "A Juan lo agasajaron con regalos" le suena antiguo o raro.
Es probable que al igual que se admite la dualidad hubiera/hubiese, en el futuro las gramáticas pondrán lo/le para el acusativo del pronombre personal de la tercera persona.


----------



## Fer BA

Pablo, Amp:

Me queda claro el tema del leísmo natural´-que por otros hilos entiendo que se refiere al triángulo formado por Valladolid-Madrid-Santander- y del leísmo _por imitación_ o _restringido_ -el resto del centro y norte de España-. Realmente no tenía en claro que existiese esa distinción, para mí el leísmo exigía el laísmo y el loísmo. El resto era otra cosa, mal llamada leismo -lo mismo que dije respecto al trato de cortesía-. 

Amp:
Si yo entiendo el tú y el vosotros fue porque lo adquirí en la escuela -como parte de una norma en uso en otros lugares- y, supongo que desde los 10 u 11 años entendía perfectamente y podía manejarme en las tres normas (la mía propia, rioplatense, la del resto de América y la de España). A eso me refiero con tener competencia en el uso de las normas y esto lo refiero a la escuela.

Ahora, con respecto a la velocidad, seguramente es menor que lo que fue en el SXVIII, lo que señalo es lo mismo que Pablo, el alcance y la masividad es diferente. Y los efectos también. 

Respecto al tema de los estudiantes, concuerdo que, una vez que han dominado suficientemente el lenguaje, se les puede enseñar las distintas particularidades de cada lugar, pero no cuando recién comienzan. Ahí disiento, los estudiantes que recién comienzan quieren conocer una versión del lenguaje. 

En ningún momento intenté _deslegitimar los usos establecidos en otro país con calificativos negativos, técnicos y no tan técnicos _(sí he visto que eso suced, pero dentro del mismo país).

Pablo:
Dudo mucho que lo de la dualidad en las gramáticas suceda, es viable poner dos formas diferentes para la misma función (hubiera/hubiese), pero ¿la misma forma para dos funciones? Es como sin en BA _resucitaramos_ el pret.pluscuamperfecto del indicativo (por influencia del portugués y por herencia gallega) y la RAE tuviese que listar _hubiera_ bajo pret.plusc.indicativo y pres.subj. No me resulta viable, lo más probable es que haya dos gramáticas.

Por otra parte, en otro hilo -que fue cerrado porque la cosa se estaba pasando de la raya- alguien -creo que Peterdg- comenzó a esbozar esquematicamente la lógica del _leísmo/laísmo/loísmo. _Honestamente, me gustaría que alguien me indique donde puedo encontrar una explicación técnica -ni del uso, ni del origen-. Me parece que decir que le(s) para OI y/o OD personas masculinas tanto en verbos transitivos como en intransitivos, la(s) para OI y/o OD personas o cosas femeninas tanto en verbos tranitivos como en intransitivos, y lo(s) para OI y/o OD cosas masculinas tanto en verbos transitivos como en intransitivos, (que es como yo entiendo este asunto *hoy en día*) es una hipersimplificación.


----------



## ampurdan

MarieSuzanne said:


> La _Nueva gramática _sigue diciendo lo mismo que el _Esbozo_, pese a ser posterior al DPD: "El uso del leísmo del tipo _A _[o sea, el leísmo de persona masculina, dentro del cual incluye el llamado leísmo de cortesía] es hoy frecuente en la lengua oral y también se documenta, con frecuencia menor, en la escrita [se está refiriendo, claro está, a España], *aunque no se recomienda*"  [las aclaraciones entre corchetes y la negrita son mías]. Puesto que incluye el leísmo de cortesía dentro del leísmo de persona y que no hace ninguna aclaración especial para el uso del plural en éste, se entiende que tampoco lo recomienda.



No he encontrado el lugar donde dice eso en la _Nueva gramática_. En cambio, sí te puedo decir que en el punto 16.8i dice que el "leísmo de tipo A se ha extendido en España a la lengua culta. Se documenta asimismo en gran número de escritores prestigiosos contemporáneos, *por lo que no se considera incorrecto*". Por otra parte, en el punto 16.8d habla del leísmo de cortesía y no incluído en el tipo A, sino como variante de los tipos A y B (masculino y femenino, sin definir si en singular o en plural) y específicamente incluye ejemplos en plural.

Sin embargo, insisto, la vocación de la gramática, aunque solo sea por su tamaño, es más descriptiva que normativa (si bien cuando habla de "no se considera incorrecto" y "no se recomienda" evidentemente se pone el gorro del normativista).



PABLO DE SOTO said:


> en el futuro las gramáticas pondrán lo/le para el acusativo del pronombre personal de la tercera persona.



No sería la primera vez que lo hacen.



Fer BA said:


> Me queda claro el tema del leísmo natural´-que por otros hilos entiendo que se refiere al triángulo formado por Valladolid-Madrid-Santander- y del leísmo _por imitación_ o _restringido_ -el resto del centro y norte de España-. Realmente no tenía en claro que existiese esa distinción, para mí el leísmo exigía el laísmo y el loísmo. El resto era otra cosa, mal llamada leismo -lo mismo que dije respecto al trato de cortesía-.



Territorialmente no se solapan, y tampoco los distintos leísmos.



Fer BA said:


> Si yo entiendo el tú y el vosotros fue porque lo adquirí en la escuela -como parte de una norma en uso en otros lugares- y, supongo que desde los 10 u 11 años entendía perfectamente y podía manejarme en las tres normas (la mía propia, rioplatense, la del resto de América y la de España). A eso me refiero con tener competencia en el uso de las normas y esto lo refiero a la escuela.



Sí, claro, pero no pretenden que hables con el "tú", como pasaba en otras épocas.



> Dudo mucho que lo de la dualidad en las gramáticas suceda, es viable poner dos formas diferentes para la misma función (hubiera/hubiese), pero ¿la misma forma para dos funciones?



Si hay otros mecanismos de desambiguación, ¿por qué no? El presente de indicativo sirve para describir lo que hago ahora y para describir una ley universal como "el agua hierve a 100 grados centígrados". El leísmo tiene esos mecanismos de desambiguación.



> Por otra parte, en otro hilo -que fue cerrado porque la cosa se estaba pasando de la raya- alguien -creo que Peterdg- comenzó a esbozar esquematicamente la lógica del _leísmo/laísmo/loísmo._



Uno no implica necesariamente al otro, ni siquiera en las zonas de origen de cada uno y no siguen una lógica estricta de distinción persona-cosa (existe el leísmo de cosa, aunque estigmatizado) o distinción masculino-femenino (existe el leísmo femenino, el leísmo no implica el laísmo). Yo también siento curiosidad por saber si alguien tiene una teoría que lo explique todo, pero creo que tendrá que ser necesariamente histórica.


----------



## Fer BA

ampurdan said:


> Si hay otros mecanismos de desambiguación, ¿por qué no? El presente de indicativo sirve para describir lo que hago ahora y para describir una ley universal como "el agua hierve a 100 grados centígrados". El leísmo tiene esos mecanismos de desambiguación.


 
Entiendo, vale. Todo responde a mi entendimiento del leísmo como una transformación de la estructura pronominal, no como el uso de diversas formas para una misma función, o una misma forma para diversas funciones (siendo las funciones y no las formas las que compartimos).



ampurdan said:


> Sí, claro, pero no pretenden que hables con el "tú", como pasaba en otras épocas.


 
Amp, esto es más para mensajes privados, pero que yo sepa no hubo épocas en Argentina donde se intentara imponer el uso del tú. Más bien diría que el uso del vos siempre se consideró un _distintivo nacional_. Otra cosa es que las producciones de exportación para el resto de Latinoamérica -cierta música, cierta televisón- lo use, o los locutores de fútbol contratados por cadenas multinacionales (como el del famoso ¿Pero tú vistes eso? ¡Dío mío! ¡pero que rodi_sh_azo le dió!)


----------



## MarieSuzanne

ampurdan said:


> No he encontrado el lugar donde dice eso en la _Nueva gramática_. En cambio, sí te puedo decir que en el punto 16.8i dice que el "leísmo de tipo A se ha extendido en España a la lengua culta. Se documenta asimismo en gran número de escritores prestigiosos contemporáneos, *por lo que no se considera incorrecto*". Por otra parte, en el punto 16.8d habla del leísmo de cortesía y no incluído en el tipo A, sino como variante de los tipos A y B (masculino y femenino, sin definir si en singular o en plural) y específicamente incluye ejemplos en plural.



Lo dice en el punto 16.8j (pág.1216). Justamente, si en punto 16.8d dice que el leísmo de cortesía no es más que una variante de los tipos A y B, es que lo incluye dentro de los leísmos de persona. Y si unos puntos más adelante desaconseja el leísmo en plural, sin hacer mención del de cortesía, es que incluye éste en la recomendación. En cuanto a los ejemplos en plural del leísmo de cortesía, de los 8 ejemplos que cita sólo uno está en plural, lo cual no significa que lo apruebe. En el punto 16.8j también incluye ejemplos de leísmo en plural pese a que lo ha desaconsejado.


----------



## ampurdan

Aunque entiendo la lógica de tu razonamiento, en mi opinión se está refiriendo al caso general y no al particular del leísmo de cortesía. No solo por la cita del ejemplo en plural, sino porque existe el antecedente del DPD, en el que aparece claramente:



> Otro caso de leísmo generalizado en todo el mundo hispánico es el llamado «leísmo de cortesía». Se trata del uso de _le(*s*)_ en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es un interlocutor al que se trata de _usted. _Este leísmo se justifica por el deseo de evitar la ambigüedad de sentido que acarrearía el uso de los pronombres de acusativo _lo(s), la(s), _ya que estos podrían referirse tanto a un interlocutor presente como a una tercera persona no partícipe en la conversación



En lo que toca a los propósitos de una y otra obra, la misma _Nueva gramática_ dice:



> De manera paralela a como el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas _(_DPD_) pone mayor énfasis en la norma, la _Nueva gramática_ acentúa los diversos factores pertinentes en la descripción.


 Prólogo, XLIII.

Por cierto en la página inmediatamente anterior, dice:



> No es posible presentar el español de un país o de una comunidad como modelo panhispánico de lengua. Tiene, por el contrario, más sentido describir pormenorizadamente las numerosas estructuras que son compartidas por la mayor parte de los hispanohablantes, precisando su forma, su significado y su estimación social, y mostrar separadas las opciones particulares que pueden proceder de alguna variante, sea del español americano o del europeo. Cuando estas opciones resultan comunes, y hasta ejemplares, en áreas lingüísticas específicas, deben ser descritas como tales. Obrar de este modo no solo no pone en peligro la unidad del español, sino que contribuye más bien a fortalecerla, y ayuda a comprender su distribución geográfica de forma más cabal.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

ampurdan said:


> Aunque entiendo la lógica de tu razonamiento, en mi opinión se está refiriendo al caso general y no al particular del leísmo de cortesía. No solo por la cita del ejemplo en plural, sino porque existe el antecedente del DPD, en el que aparece claramente:



Ampurdan, el argumento de la cita no es válido, puesto que, como señalé, también cita leísmos en plural inmediatamente después de desaconsejarlos. Y, por más que el criterio general sea descriptivo, no normativo, cuando dice *no recomendar* algo significa estrictamente eso: que no lo recomienda.


----------



## ampurdan

MarieSuzanne said:


> Ampurdan, el argumento de la cita no es válido, puesto que, como señalé, también cita leísmos en plural inmediatamente después de desaconsejarlos. Y, por más que el criterio general sea descriptivo, no normativo, cuando dice *no recomendar* algo significa estrictamente eso: que no lo recomienda.



Cierto, pero esa recomendación no abarca, a mi modo de ver, al leísmo de cortesía, como tampoco abarca a otros tipos (como el de se impersonal), que tienen su tratamiento específico.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

ampurdan said:


> Cierto, pero esa recomendación no abarca, a mi modo de ver, al leísmo de cortesía, como tampoco abarca a otros tipos (como el de se impersonal), que tienen su tratamiento específico.



 Justamente, de otros tipos de leísmo (real o aparente) habla en apartados especiales, pero al leísmo de cortesía sólo se refiere en ese punto 16 como "variación del leísmo de persona", por lo que no veo ningún fundamento para que lo excluyas de lo que recomienda sobre el leísmo plural de persona.


----------



## ampurdan

MarieSuzanne said:


> Justamente, de otros tipos de leísmo (real o aparente) habla en apartados especiales, pero al leísmo de cortesía sólo se refiere en ese punto 16 como "variación del leísmo de persona", por lo que no veo ningún fundamento para que lo excluyas de lo que recomienda sobre el leísmo plural de persona.



Mi idea es que la presenta como una variante de los tipos A y B no con intención de incluirlo en una norma permisiva o prohibitiva, sino como catalogación descriptiva del fenómeno. 

Lo excluyo, porque el DPD lo excluye claramente.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Éste es el sistema heredado del latín y el que usan más de trescientos millones de hablantes:


> OD: distincion de género y número
> OI: distinción de número


Éste es el sistema último en el que desemboca el leísmo:


> OD: distinción de número
> OI: distinción de género y número


Esta transformación se viene dando en el triángulo leísta de la Península Ibérica. Un autor clásico madrileño, Tirso de Molina, es un ejemplo evidente de todo este fenómeno.
En la prosa de Tirso todo este fenómeno es confuso e inconsecuente pero se ve cláramente como el leísmo conmociona todo el sistema de clíticos de tercera persona, cuya consecuencia última, si llega a estabilizarse es el segundo de los sistemas que muestro arriba.
Hasta ahora, la presión normativa, desdeñando el loísmo y el laísmo, ha permitido que la lengua culta desde el s. XVIII muestre sólo la erosión parcial del sistema, y no su total transformación. Pero actualmente desde la factoría de medios de comunicación que es Madrid, el leísmo vuelve a mostrar su aspecto más destructivo y se está instalando ya el laísmo. En cuanto lo haga el loísmo, la transformación será completa y es sistema nuevo entrará en una fase estática de afirmación.
Cualquiera que lea _Los cigarrales de Toledo_ del maestro Tirso de Molina podrá comprobar la antigüedad de los hechos que ya en el habla popular del triángulo leísta, sin la presencia de la norma, están instalados desde hace siglos.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Bueno, Ampurdan, eres libre de tener tu propia interpretación. Pero si la propia Academia dice que el leísmo de cortesía "suele presentarse como una variante restringida de los tipos A y B, en lugar de como un tipo de leísmo distinto de los tres que se han descrito" (punto 16.8d), y si no hace luego ningún análisis especial de este leísmo, como sí hace con otros, nada indica que lo excluya cuando no recomienda el leísmo plural de persona.


----------



## ampurdan

MarieSuzanne said:


> Bueno, Ampurdan, eres libre de tener tu propia interpretación. Pero si la propia Academia dice que el leísmo de cortesía "suele presentarse como una variante restringida de los tipos A y B, en lugar de como un tipo de leísmo distinto de los tres que se han descrito" (punto 16.8d), y si no hace luego ningún análisis especial de este leísmo, como sí hace con otros, nada indica que lo excluya cuando no recomienda el leísmo plural de persona.



Como he dicho, entiendo tu razonamiento, pero me parece algo precipitado entender que lo incluye, cuando existe el precedente reciente del DPD (de la propia Academia, también, y este sí con vocación totalmente normativa), que claramente lo excluye.


----------

